# Hello, it's Marko from Bosnia & Herzegovina



## Marko Tica (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello all,

Ny name is Marko Tica. I am music composer & sound designer. I started my music voyage in late 90s. 
Played in a lot of bands, worked as a music promoter, manager and also as live sound engineer.
I've been in production music game for the last 5 years, had some placements here and there. 
I've been visiting this forum a lot in the past but it's just now that I've got some courage to come and introduce myself here and post stuff. I wanted to know something and not come up as a complete newbie :D 

Anyways I love to learn new stuff and meet new people who share similar interests.

Cheers all 
M.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi and welcome! BTW, I'm from Croatia, based in Osijek.


----------



## Marko Tica (Sep 30, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Hi and welcome! BTW, I'm from Croatia, based in Osijek.


Nice to meet you Tomislav  Always great to meet a neighbor :D


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 30, 2021)

Welcome Marko.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)

Welcome mate


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm from Požega! Welcome to the forums


----------



## ptram (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome Marko! I’ve been in Mostar a few years ago, and enjoyed the stay, the people and the music scene. Paolo, Italy, Adriatic Sea, six hours navigation from Zadar and nine from Split!


----------



## Marko Tica (Oct 3, 2021)

Sooo nice to e-meet you all :D Looking forward to hanging out here


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 3, 2021)

Wassup Big Baby Marko? What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Marko Tica (Oct 4, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Wassup Big Baby Marko? What's your favorite dessert?


Yup, and now this starts to look like any other forum. I guess this is humor? :D
To answer: Nothing much. Ice cream :D 
What's yours?


----------



## zedmaster (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey Booraz! I know you :D


----------



## Marko Tica (Oct 4, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Hey Booraz! I know you :D


Hey Kevin :D How are ya doing mate?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome Marko. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Flintpope (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## Marko Tica (Oct 4, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Hi!


Hi Nick, nice to meet you


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 4, 2021)

Marko Tica said:


> Yup, and now this starts to look like any other forum. I guess this is humor? :D
> To answer: Nothing much. Ice cream :D
> What's yours?


Gooseberry pie!


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Rossy (Oct 4, 2021)

Marko Tica said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ny name is Marko Tica. I am music composer & sound designer. I started my music voyage in late 90s.
> Played in a lot of bands, worked as a music promoter, manager and also as live sound engineer.
> ...


Welcome to the black hole


----------



## maro (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi Marko. Nice to see you here. I'm from Dubrovnik. Now live in Zagreb. As you can see, this forum is a great resource for composers to learn about music production and discover some new stuff from the industry. Greetings to all members


----------

